# Are you thinking about moving back to the UK



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

After reading this accurate insight into Britain today you may just change your mind 
2005 RENAULT CLIO DYNAMIQUE 16V BLUE on eBay (end time 23-Mar-10 15:10:07 GMT)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

:clap2: Yep, spot on.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> :clap2: Yep, spot on.


Two familiar Avatars!

Tried to access the ASF, but they wanted me to pay 35€. It must have gone, tits up,

and I thought initially, I had been banned,

H


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

I need to win the lottery or get our Turkish case sorted......I've got somewhere between no hope and Bob Hope.....oh well 5 year plan it is then LOL.... ;-))


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

:focus:
Brian, even without reading that car ad, my answer would have been and still is: No way, 

y'know, it ain't the place like wot i was brort up in no more, y'know, 

they're just the types I moved here to get away from, them and their moronic ill behaved spouses and their even worse offspring.


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Two familiar Avatars!
> 
> Tried to access the ASF, but they wanted me to pay 35€. It must have gone, tits up,
> 
> ...


Hello Hepa :tongue1:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Two familiar Avatars!
> 
> Tried to access the ASF, but they wanted me to pay 35€. It must have gone, tits up,
> 
> ...


ASF - I think that a number of us were banned - I definitely was, for daring to disagree with the fuhrer, a.k.a. Beelzebub (see thread on user names). I made one or two good friends (who are also on here) on there so all was not lost.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> :focus:
> Brian, even without reading that car ad, my answer would have been and still is: No way,
> 
> y'know, it ain't the place like wot i was brort up in no more, y'know,
> ...


Yes this was also "one" of our reasons for leaving good old blighty & I fancy that the person placing the add has also had enough of the decline.
It is a shame because the UK has so much to offer and "is" a very attractive place for non-brits wishing to visit stay, but who are unaware of what we know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

No not thinking of returning to UK to live. Might move within Spain but then might not.


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Just had a look at the counter, 227666 hits. Funniest thing i have seen in ages.


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

Howled laughing when I read this, cant wait to leave the UK!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

nina874 said:


> Howled laughing when I read this, cant wait to leave the UK!


Yes I had a good chuckle myself as it stereotyped present day UK city life spot on :clap2:


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

nina874 said:


> Howled laughing when I read this, cant wait to leave the UK!


Mind you, the small town near me which has practically no foreigners has a major drug problem - the powers that be, in their wisdom, now encourage the sale of hemp seeds via an approved shop. My house has been broken into and one of my neighbours was rammed back and front on the way from the airport - both he and his wife were pistol whipped and car and everything else stolen. I could go on with personal experiences. When I first moved to Spain about 15 years ago, I did often leave the house unlocked if I was only gone for 1/2 hour or so - but not any more. So maybe parts of Spain are not so different.............


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

playamonte said:


> After reading this accurate insight into Britain today you may just change your mind
> 2005 RENAULT CLIO DYNAMIQUE 16V BLUE on eBay (end time 23-Mar-10 15:10:07 GMT)


I don't get it..this is just some ebay page....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Maddalena said:


> I don't get it..this is just some ebay page....


exactly - and the tone is tongue-in-cheek - so I don't think it's really supposed to be taken that seriously


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> exactly - and the tone is tongue-in-cheek - so I don't think it's really supposed to be taken that seriously


sorry I strill don't get it..am I not opening the page correctly??


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Do you mean you cannot 'get' the the page ? that will be because it has been removed from E-Bay.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The advert expired today. Not sure what time though.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> The advert expired today. Not sure what time though.


I think if it just expires, you can still view it for some time afterwards like 90 days or maybe 6 months. This advert was deleted by EBay at 15.10, Probably by somebody who recognised himself being praised or was it being derided? or even with a sense of humour deficiency?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

it was certainly removed from ebay...which is a pity as I need a good laugh today


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I think if it just expires, you can still view it for some time afterwards like 90 days or maybe 6 months. This advert was deleted by EBay at 15.10, Probably by somebody who recognised himself being praised or was it being derided? or even with a sense of humour deficiency?



The reason it was taken down was that the auction finished at the appointed time and the car was sold to the highest bidder - simples!


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

ValL said:


> Do you mean you cannot 'get' the the page ? that will be because it has been removed from E-Bay.


Yeah..it said the ad had been "removed" Thanks! Dang, it sounds like it was funny..too bad I missed it.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Maddalena said:


> Yeah..it said the ad had been "removed" Thanks! Dang, it sounds like it was funny..too bad I missed it.


Here it is.

Manufacturer: RenaultColour: BlueModel: ClioEngine Size: 1,149 ccType: Standard CarPower: --Mileage: --Seats: --Doors: 3MOT Expiry: --Model Year: 2005Drive Side: --Reg. Date: 09 Jun 2005Road Tax: --Reg. Mark: **05 *** Get the Vehicle Status Report Exterior: --Previous Owners: 1V5 Document: --Transmission: ManualManufacturer's Warranty: --Fuel: PetrolIn-Car Audio: --Service History: --Interior/Comfort Options: --Safety Features: -- 

Attention Teenage Drug Dealers/Low Life & Oxygen Thieves If you think you've saved enough benefit from your 4 children before your 20, this could be the answer to your prayers. A proper *******ised, chaved up Skippy mobile if ever there was. Enhance your street cred at the local drive thru burger joint or council estate shop front no end with this utterly tacky converted little Renault Clio. Not your Gran's idea of a lift to town, granted, but a fantastic opportunity to increase 3 fold your class A drug selling ability. This is the car you need boys. The punters will flock to the window for your home grown skunk and other illegal substances. you just ain't gonna look out of place in this little beauty! Now I've made sure the tax ran out last November, so there is a big pat on your scrawny little backs already. Dig out yer favourite unwashed "Umbro" hoodie and come cast your shifty little eyes on this. Ideal for the "Street Pharmacist" and other suitably attired ****s. Your gonna need a baseball cap with this beauty, ideally one that comes with no fitting instructions. Heaven forbid you should put it on the right way. What better way to compliment your stolen **** Air Max trainers than to be seen dangling a foot outta this pocket rocket.Worried about the Babylon spotting ya, no need. Car comes fully equipped with proper blacked out gangster glass on the side windows. Hell, you could even fill the back up with yer ugly chav kids and knowone'd see 'em. doesn't get much better boys. Ah, but it does. It does. To show your complete and utter lack of taste and knowledge of the motor car you'll also find the ridiculous rock hard lowered suspension to your taste as well. Why not get a step closer to Gran's inheritance by offering her a lift in ya new "wheels" then taking her down the post Office flat out over the speed humps round your estate and hopefully knocking the spine out of her? Might need 2 laps but god damn them single teenage mums smoking Marlboro Lights outside the chippy will be impressed fella's. You know that they like a ride like this. Turn up the Alpine Head Unit, stick in your favourite and incomprehensible "Drum & Bass" Cd and the throbbing out the 6x9 parcel shelf will have them pregnant in no time. To complete the proper drug dealer look, a tasteless stripe has been fitted from the front to the rear. Finished in "Air Max" white it really doesn't complement the car in any shape or form. Rather like you and your Brethren spitting on the floor constantly. Completely needless but you think it makes a statement about you. You'll also enjoy the totally pointless but ridiculously noisy after market air filter. About as helpful as a fart in an astronaut suit, but hell, you didn't get where you are today by being helpful, did you?I'm quite sad to see the thing go really. There is nothing more pleasurable to me at 41 than to drive round in this bit of **** and look a complete prick. I'd much rather hand the opportunity to you work shy crack head council tenants any day. This little set of wheels is gonna let the other hoodies know you've made it. cocaine and skunk selling is never gonna get any easier for the lucky buyer of this car. I might have a deal on a couple of gram's of smack or coke, but ideally I'd need to get a serious drug habit before hand. Perhaps someone could help? You can pay in cash or wraps, I'm easy really. Bring along your mums credit card or one that your mate has cloned down the petrol station. If it is going to be hard cash, please ensure it is discretely hidden in a used Tesco carrier bag, and you have folded one £20 note around 4 others. Makes counting so much easier. For any female buyer I'm offering a free Tatoo of something utterly meaninless to go in the middle of your lower back. If you haven't already got your "Tramp Stamp" that is. If your an under-age drink driver, or under-age driver for that matter, this little beauty really isn't going to attract the attention of the local constabulary at all. you'll drift pass any patrol car effortlessly. Make sure there is at least 6 of you in the car though, Splif in hand. If your driving, have another swig from your 2 litre plastic "LIDL" brand cider as you nonchalantly flip the bird to the passing police patrol. Head off for the nearest estate for some tyre screeching fun. They ain't never gonna take you alive in this. The car does like a good rev in the morning at any unsocial hour. Neighbours will love it and feel proud to live in the same road. don't forget to rev the pants off of it at all junctions and roundabouts as well. This really will increase the length of your manhood no end. your virginity is gonna be a thing of the past when the babes see you in this "***** magnet". You can almost bet your last eighth of puff your gonna get laid. Hell, might even get a few STD's as well. your gonna get a proper bird with this motor. For the disqualified driver I'll even offer to recover it from outside the local Magistrates or police station. What better way to impress the local Judicial system in one final act of defiance before collecting your ASBO? Don't let the frivolous matter of actually holding a current, valid drivers licence and insurance put you off this bargain. A visit to your local crack house should procure some documentation from as little as fifty quid. Nuff said, innit.


--------------------


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

HA!!!!!


----------

